# Dear God Kobe what are you thinking?!?!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

LINK


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I didnt make these, wish I had


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

]


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:rotf:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:funny:

Terrific.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh My God those are good.

I saw these pics in some mag this weekend and my response was the same as this thread's title.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Why am I all of a sudden craving a bean pie?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

oh noes :lol:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Zoolander called, he wants his look back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow, those are great...had me rolling.

I can't believe some of you guys are still here...and I am still alive, thank you.

What in the world has "basketballforum.com" done with all my posters??????? LOL


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I love the Tapatio one, as it's a preferred hot sauce in our house on pretty much everything.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> What in the world has "basketballforum.com" done with all my posters??????? LOL


censored them to death


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

LOL...nice!


----------

